# Anyone reieved at outcome in a month?



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

I applied on 19 December 2018 and got a collection message on 17 Jan 2019 should I be worrried? Critical Skills Visa.
Those with experience help


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

ImigrantBC said:


> I applied on 19 December 2018 and got a collection message on 17 Jan 2019 should I be worrried? Critical Skills Visa.
> Those with experience help


Hahahahahaha sorry I am laughing..thing is DHA takes too long that when they are fast we tend to be scared. Hahahahahaha but fear not Critical skills visas actually come out quite quick...average time I know is 2 weeks, atlst I got mine in 2 weeks. I am sure u r getting collection message now bec of the holidays, if not u would have collected already. So just go for collection n see wat the outcome is.
All the best.


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

Feedback soldiers! I collected my Critical Skills Visa today! Valid for 5 years. Now lets start a group for PR. I would wish to thank all that consoled me in my period of agony.


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

*Thank you!*



Fortune07 said:


> Hahahahahaha sorry I am laughing..thing is DHA takes too long that when they are fast we tend to be scared. Hahahahahaha but fear not Critical skills visas actually come out quite quick...average time I know is 2 weeks, atlst I got mine in 2 weeks. I am sure u r getting collection message now bec of the holidays, if not u would have collected already. So just go for collection n see wat the outcome is.
> All the best.



Feedback soldiers! I collected my Critical Skills Visa today! Valid for 5 years. Now lets start a group for PR. I would wish to thank all that consoled me in my period of agony.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

ImigrantBC said:


> Feedback soldiers! I collected my Critical Skills Visa today! Valid for 5 years. Now lets start a group for PR. I would wish to thank all that consoled me in my period of agony.



Congratulationnnnnnsssss!!!!! We thank God.

There is a thread for PR already. A good one. look it up.
The thread title is* "Permanent Residence Timescales and Current Status"*


----------



## ImigrantBC (Jul 15, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> Congratulationnnnnnsssss!!!!! We thank God.
> 
> There is a thread for PR already. A good one. look it up.
> The thread title is* "Permanent Residence Timescales and Current Status"*


Thank you!


----------

